# My first Jerky



## 90beater (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi I’m still new to the site and to smoking but I just had to try and make some jerky. I searched and found that many are using a marinade close to what I use for beef so I modified mine for the first time.

I started with a 2.75 Lb brisket. I put it in the freezer for about an hour to make it easier to put in the slicer. Then I cut the fat layer off it and made about 1/8” slices. 

I made marinade out of 1 cup of Stella Rosa red wine (Sorry honey I’ll buy you more), ½ cup Worcestershire sauce, 1/2 teaspoon of Liquid Smoke, two table spoons each of salt, pepper and garlic powder.

I put the meat and a half red onion sliced into a large Ziploc bag then added the marinade. I put it in the fridge overnight making sure to squish it around and flip the bag a few times.

Yesterday morning I kicked on the smoker at it’s lowest setting and added some Apple and Mesquite chips that had been soaking in water for an hour. I smoked it at 155*F for about 3 1/2 hours. I pulled it out when it had just the right amount of give. 

It came out great. My wife took some to work last night and I took a bunch more to work today. At both places it was devoured pretty quick. My wife let me know everyone was asking where she bought it and where can they get more. I also got a lot of good compliments.

I kept a stash for myself and it did turn out very good. It won’t be long before I make another batch. 

The first batch (half of it anyway)









A closeup


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 5, 2012)

Looks good! My jerky nearly always takes about 7 hrs but I start low (115-120*) and increase smoker temp gradually.


----------



## 90beater (Mar 11, 2012)

The last batch of jerky went over well and since we had the family over for a BBQ to celebrate my wife and my 4th anniversary I thought it was time to make another batch.

I started with a 5 Lb brisket. It was put in the freezer for 1 ½ hours to get it just firm enough to put it through the meat slicer.







I sliced it in 1/8 inch slices. You can slice it by hand but it will be so much harder than using a slicer that can be bought online for less than $100.







The sliced meat.







Once you have it sliced it’s time to decide what kind of jerky you want. For this batch I will make about 2/3 wine jerky and 1/3 teriyaki jerky.

Wine Jerky marinade 3 Lb
1 ½ cups red wine (Stella Rosa)
1 cup Worchester sauce
1 teaspoon liquid smoke
1 tablespoon salt
1 tablespoon pepper
1 tablespoon garlic salt
1 Red Onion
4 garlic cloves
In a large Ziploc bag add one sliced red onion and 4 or 5 cloves of diced fresh garlic. Add 3Lb of sliced meat then pour in the marinade and marinade it overnight. Make sure to squish around the bag two or three times and flip it to make sure the marinade permeates the meat evenly.

Teriyaki marinade 1 ½ Lb
2 cups teriyaki juice ( I prefer garlic and onion)
2 lemons
In a large Ziploc bag add two sliced lemons. Add 1 1/2Lb of sliced meat then pour in the teriyaki sauce in and marinade *overnight. Make sure to squish around the bag two or three times and flip it to make sure the marinade permeates the meat evenly.







This morning start by running a wooden squer through the top of each slice of meat (Yes I learned this here), enough to give a ½” gap across the grill of your smoker. This will make it so you can hang it all on each grill and give enough space to make it all cook evenly.







Hang the meat in the grill of your smoker. In my case I used the top and third row removing the non used grills.
For the wood I prefer to use a 50/50 combination of Apple and Mesquite wood chips. I soak them in water for a couple hours before placing them in the smoker and have more on hand if needed. I keep my smoker at a constant temp of 155*F. I have a remote thermometer so I can sit in the house and keep my eye on it.
You might have to add water to the water bin a few times during cooking and more wood chips as well. Since the temps are low you won’t have to go thru much though.







This batch took about 4 1/2 hours to get where it had just enough moisture to bend it but not so much that it was like chewing on leather. I started low and slowly brought it up to 160*F. It came out better than the first batch and of course better than any you can buy.


----------



## 02ebz06 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice job!!!   Really looks good.

That's something I want to try.

Just bought a meat grinder so I can make make sausage (and hamburger after reading the Pink Slime thread).

Now I need a slicer.

Thanks for the pics and recipes.


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 12, 2012)

Looks good!


----------



## 90beater (Mar 13, 2012)

I got a lot of great compliments on my smoking/grilling over the last couple of days. My dad who is a love it or hate it kind of guy said about the Red Oak grilling “ I’m not one to usually choose chicken over steak but that chicken is damn good son”.  Everyone gave good comments on the grilling. My 12 YO niece couldn’t stop eating the wine jerky.

Today I took a bag of the jerky to one of the offices I work in and passed it out. The first guy I offered some to took a bite and said  “Wow, that’s good.” He took another and said” WOW, That’s really good.” He took about 6 more pieces.

I got similar responses from everyone I handed some out too. I also got comments like you should sell this, it’s way better than anything you can buy in the store.  

I know I like what I have been smoking/grilling but it is great to hear from others that like it as much as I do.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 13, 2012)

Great job on your first try!!!


----------



## boykjo (Mar 13, 2012)

Awesome looking jerky..... the only problem with jerky is you can never make enough...................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## sam3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Excellent job 90 and thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## alelover (Mar 13, 2012)

That came out really well. Great 1st attempt. Or should I say 1st success.


----------



## 90beater (Mar 14, 2012)

boykjo said:


> Awesome looking jerky..... the only problem with jerky is you can never make enough...................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, got hounded for more today, lucky for them I brought some. They are now saying I have to make more, they will buy the beef I need.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Mar 14, 2012)

Looks good!

Am I missing something or should there be cure in the marinade?


----------



## tamarockstar88 (Mar 21, 2012)

That looks awesome! thank you for sharing. I'm going at my first attempt this week. You're absolutely right about the meat slicer, I just checked amazon and found several for around $50 not bad! Think I will invest in that, can start smoking deli meat for my sandwiches instead of buying that horrible stuff in the stores. more great ideas, thank!!


----------



## oakensmoken (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks great. I have never tried making jerky, but will have to now.


----------



## 90beater (May 8, 2012)

I made another batch today. It has been a while since my last one but I have had so many requests and I wanted more for myself so I made another batch.

I did learn that putting the brisket in the freezer for an hour does definitely make a difference. When I ran this biscuit thru the slicer it felt the same but the constancy was not even close. I ended up with a bunch of thicker slices that I did not have in a slightly frozen brisket. This made me have to smoke it longer than the previous batches and made it tougher overall.

Oh yes it still tastes awesome but it is not quite as good as my last few batches. If you want to follow what I have done make sure to slightly freeze it before slicing it.


----------



## spuds (May 11, 2012)

TamaRockstar88 said:


> That looks awesome! thank you for sharing. I'm going at my first attempt this week. You're absolutely right about the meat slicer, I just checked amazon and found several for around $50 not bad! Think I will invest in that, can start smoking deli meat for my sandwiches instead of buying that horrible stuff in the stores. more great ideas, thank!!
> 
> =========================================
> 
> Yes! Ive been smoking Round roasts and slicing thin for sandwiches,at least a 50% cost savings and not loaded with chems.


----------



## dougmays (May 14, 2012)

Looking good!

i tried a red wine marinade once and it came out with a very pungent alchohol smell and taste...was not very good (became my dogs snack). any trick to using wine? maybe White works better then Red?


----------



## 90beater (May 15, 2012)

The Stella Rosa wine is a red wine but it's a very sweet one. It does not have a very strong alchohol smell or taste. I'm not a wine drinker at all, my wife likes a little now and then so I grabbed the bottle from the fridge when trying out marinades. It's at Costco at least where I am and pretty cheap.


----------



## dougmays (May 15, 2012)

ahhh sweet wine! maybe that's the secret!


----------



## 90beater (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi all, it has been a while since I updated this post but I would like to add a few things. I have made many batches of jerky since my last post and I am still making my jerky for me, friends, family and coworkers.  The most requested is still the wine jerky. The Santa Rosa wine seems to be the main ingredient.  Since I have also smoked many tri-tips with the same recipe and everyone seems to love it as well. It is an Italian wine that can be found at Costco and other stores.

I also have started another jerky recipe that uses the Sweet Baby Ray’s “Chipotle and Honey” BBQ sauce. So far I really like it. I will see what the family thinks of it in the morning as we have everyone over for Christmas.

I do not use a cure since it adds a bunch of sodium to recipes that already have more than enough.  I believe that as you learn the art of making jerky and what meats you use and what you do with them you can make up your own conclusion as to the safest way to make, handle and store your meat.


----------



## imjesse1 (Dec 27, 2012)

90Beater said:


> Hi all, it has been a while since I updated this post but I would like to add a few things. I have made many batches of jerky since my last post and I am still making my jerky for me, friends, family and coworkers.  The most requested is still the wine jerky. The Santa Rosa wine seems to be the main ingredient.  Since I have also smoked many tri-tips with the same recipe and everyone seems to love it as well. It is an Italian wine that can be found at Costco and other stores.
> 
> I also have started another jerky recipe that uses the Sweet Baby Ray’s “Chipotle and Honey” BBQ sauce. So far I really like it. I will see what the family thinks of it in the morning as we have everyone over for Christmas.
> 
> I do not use a cure since it adds a bunch of sodium to recipes that already have more than enough.  I believe that as you learn the art of making jerky and what meats you use and what you do with them you can make up your own conclusion as to the safest way to make, handle and store your meat.


Are you still cooking at 155* for 3.5?
Or is it better cooler and slower?


----------



## 90beater (Dec 28, 2012)

I try to keep it at 160*. The time varies by the amount of meat and how thin it's cut. Lately I like to cut it as thin as my slicer allows. My last batch was about 4Lbs and it took about 4 hours to get it where I like it. It was less than 1/8" thick so it went pretty quickly.


----------



## imjesse1 (Dec 31, 2012)

image.jpg



__ imjesse1
__ Dec 31, 2012





im doing 9 pounds of 1/4 inch strips, 
Should I expect over 6 hours at 150*


----------



## 90beater (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, I would think so. I would start testing it after 4 hours. See how it bends. With 1/4" thick I would lay it out on a paper towel when finished to dry out as it cools down. If you seal it up right away it might be a little greasy.

Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## imjesse1 (Jan 2, 2013)

Well 9 pounds, I think was too much, Ihe jerky on middle of the smoker was raw, and the lower rack was burnt...
Finished raw stuff in the oven


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jan 2, 2013)

I have always used the toothpick method... I love it! Way to knock it out of the park!


----------



## therealfrosty (Jan 2, 2013)

good job, i'm gonna have to try the wine recipe thank you for sharing.


----------



## 90beater (Jan 3, 2013)

Imjesee1, Sorry to hear about that but you learn more each time you make a new batch.

With smoking or grilling the more you do the better you get. It can be good or bad. Now my family makes our house the place to be for every holiday event. It is good since we are central for gathering and we welcome everyone but I am now expected to cook awsome food every time and they always want something new. Haha spoiled family. Good thing I made lots of jerky before Christmas.

My birthday is Sunday and everyone will be here again. I said I don't want to do anything on that day but now I guess I will smoke a few racks of baby back ribs after watching BBQ Pitmasters on TV this weekend.

Oh yea, the jerky I made went over great, both the wine and BBQ. Unfortunately the containers I put them in let them grow mold a few days later so I didn't get to enjoy much of it myself.


----------



## imjesse1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Starting another batch Marinating tonight this time only 4-5 pounds I'm going for Quality not quantity


----------



## jbar (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks so much for this instructional post.

I'm hoping on making my first jerky next weekend.


----------



## bsimages (Feb 1, 2013)

I haven't made any jerky in about 15 years, I guess I'm past due...


----------



## stillsmokin (Feb 1, 2013)

No cure needed for jerky. Just make sure it is stored in airtight containers. Personally, I never get a chance to store mine. Hell, I rarely get a chance to eat it after the boys find out the jerky is done!


----------

